

Weight Loss and Handstands: The Story of James Golick's Physical Metamorphosis - prlambert
https://medium.com/@prlambert/weight-loss-and-handstands-70c78cb2d3bf

======
acjohnson55
It's always especially sad to hear about someone passing away who's left such
a strong impression on the people around them. I was/am a religious person,
but whether I think about it from a religious or secular sense, there's just
not much comfort other than to acknowledge that the one truth in life is that
we've all got to go at some point, and try to live for the best in the face of
that fact.

I totally agree that weightloss is more mental than physical. I've struggled
with mild to moderate obesity for most of my life. I'm 6'0" and I've weighed
up to 250lbs at my heaviest, down to about 170lbs at my lightest. The first
half of my twenties were pretty much the only time in my life I've been at a
normal BMI.

The times in my life when I've been able to control my weight have taken
complete self-control and continuous denial of my urge to indulge. For me
there's very little I enjoy as much as a rich meal, even if I feel like crap
afterward. By contrast, the constant feeling of wellness that comes with being
trim just doesn't seem to measure up.

